# Sonic Activation Module



## only1deana (Oct 29, 2006)

When ever I turn on my computer I'm prompted to Install "Sonic Activation Module" but it says that I need to insert the disc to install it. I have no such disc. I'm not sure what sonic is, but if it really is just a burning program, I really don't need it. But having to speed-click cancel as I'm prompted in a loop usually 3 circles long to insert the disc to install Sonic Activation Module is getting really old.

Any one know how I could stop this prompt from showing up every time I turn on my computer, etc?

I have already tried to go into the config files and can't see anything with Sonic at Startup?


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

Start - Run - type in *msconfig*
goto Startup tab - 
anything there that references sonic / activate, etc.?


----------



## only1deana (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks! There were two programs running at start up, both in Common Files. I fixed it!


----------



## 747muppet (Mar 11, 2007)

can help me get rid of my 'sonic activate module'... haved looked in my start up and theres nothing there thatbrelates to sonic...


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

are you looking at your startup folder that is on your program menu or did you run msconfig and click the "startup" tab?


----------



## 747muppet (Mar 11, 2007)

I Typed Msconfig Then The Startup Tab


----------



## gareloch (May 25, 2007)

Like many others I have been trying to get rid of this notice. I have found the following link which seems to have worked

This utility will automatically replace the file for you: http://tools.roxio.com/support/dell/isum_hotfix.exe

Good luck

OAP


----------

